# can ssri make you gay?



## popopopopo (Sep 15, 2015)

I have lost my desire/sexual libido for girls due to prozac, I know this is called pssd. I stopped taking it 5 months ago, but still no improvement. Before prozac I had a strong libido for girls and loved everything about women's bodies... 

Now I feel asexual, and I am worried because I read somewhere that ssri can turn you gay (i dont have anything against gays, but I want to recover my sexuality)


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

popopopopo said:


> I have lost my desire/sexual libido for girls due to prozac, I know this is called pssd. I stopped taking it 5 months ago, but still no improvement. Before prozac I had a strong libido for girls and loved everything about women's bodies...
> 
> Now I feel asexual, and I am worried because I read somewhere that ssri can turn you gay (i dont have anything against gays, but I want to recover my sexuality)


it can just kill your libido for quite a while, i experienced this and so did a buddy of mine. im horny again tho and so is he, it comes back


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

temporarily maybe. I'm sure you can un-gay yourself once you stop taking them though. It's not like going black. You can go back.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Well, mine pretty much never came back. I was on them since the universe began though.


----------



## NewDawn (Aug 5, 2015)

Unless you're now having strong sexual attractions to males instead, no antidepressants or any drug can make you change orientation. It can lower your sex drive though and make you feel less horny. Or even kill it completely temporarily. 

How high is the dose of prozac? Maybe ask your Dr to try you on something else or adding 300mg of wellbutrin can return your sex drive to normal.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah and vaccines give you autism.


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

No medication can make you gay. Just like no medication can make someone gay be straight. Libido is different from sexuality.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes. There are some interesting side effects. When I took them I became attracted to Asians exclusively. One of my colleagues said when she took them she developed a fetish for leather and mustaches.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

nothing else said:


> Yes. There are some interesting side effects. When I took them I became attracted to Asians exclusively. One of my colleagues said when she took them she developed a fetish for leather and mustaches.


lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. It will kill your sex drive and ability to orgasm but it's not going to change your orientation.


----------



## ozley62 (Apr 30, 2014)

Try Buspar, I'm 53 and got more lead in the pencil than I did when I was 20.


----------



## popopopopo (Sep 15, 2015)

sighsigh said:


> It's completely possible OP, and it happened to me. I was completely straight, but then I took half a Prozac pill and now I can only get off when taking big black cock up the a**. Can I sue for this?


LOL

you can sue, i am sure


----------



## popopopopo (Sep 15, 2015)

nothing else said:


> Yes. There are some interesting side effects. When I took them I became attracted to Asians exclusively. One of my colleagues said when she took them she developed a fetish for leather and mustaches.


Before prozac I prefered blonde girls,,, I was quite obsessed with blonde girls... on prozac at the begining I liked redheads (never liked them before), and now I don't like any of them, I have turned asexual. Thank you prozac.

I was not in a high dose, it was 20mg


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It hurts your sex drive but it doesn't make you gay. You were probably already gay OP.

When i was on ssri's i couldn't orgasm at all and lost all interest in sex. That wasn't fun.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Whoa everything makes sense now!


----------



## popopopopo (Sep 15, 2015)

I dont feel atraction to men, I just feel asexual. But I got worried when I read this ... http://wp.rxisk.org/the-sexual-heatmap-2/

They say: 
"If someone on an antidepressant switches from being heterosexual to homosexual and we say that they have had an adverse effect, we risk getting the Gay and Lesbian community up in arms"


----------



## popopopopo (Sep 15, 2015)

I got worried because I have not had attraction to girls in 5 months or so, and that's a record for me since I was 14 years old...


----------



## DJLSF (Jun 5, 2014)

only one way to find out !!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

It would be a marketable drug if it could do such things.


----------



## DJLSF (Jun 5, 2014)

Seriously though, dont sweat it. When I was on sertraline, I got the doc to give me a low dose of Mirtazapine and that reversed the libido problems you get on SSRI's. Maybe give that a go.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

on a serious note, I've read stories where people took SSRI's for a long time and it permanently messed up their sex drive. Taking these drugs can be risky... they still don't fully understand how they work.


----------



## popopopopo (Sep 15, 2015)

DJLSF said:


> Seriously though, dont sweat it. When I was on sertraline, I got the doc to give me a low dose of Mirtazapine and that reversed the libido problems you get on SSRI's. Maybe give that a go.


I have already given up fluoxetine, but the libido has not quite come back yet. I lack the excitement when I think about girls


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

popopopopo said:


> I have lost my desire/sexual libido for girls due to prozac, I know this is called pssd. I stopped taking it 5 months ago, but still no improvement. Before prozac I had a strong libido for girls and loved everything about women's bodies...
> 
> Now I feel asexual, and I am worried because I read somewhere that ssri can turn you gay (i dont have anything against gays, but I want to recover my sexuality)


Well that is weird, I am still attracted and horny as ever with prozac. All I feel is a huge lack of desire/urge to masturbate but when I am with my bf I always put moves on him and push him let himself go wild on me. Alot of fun! Maybe I'm different or maybe you don't explain it well....


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

popopopopo said:


> I have lost my desire/sexual libido for girls due to prozac, I know this is called pssd. I stopped taking it 5 months ago, but still no improvement. Before prozac I had a strong libido for girls and loved everything about women's bodies...
> 
> Now I feel asexual, and I am worried because I read somewhere that ssri can turn you gay (i dont have anything against gays, but I want to recover my sexuality)


I've also noticed a desire for women too, when I see a sexy woman/girl I stare and drool, I guess prozac also made me a little bisexual. But. I like men more.


----------



## SSRIManiac (Jun 14, 2014)

No drug will make you turn "gay" that's absolutely ridiculous. It seems it has lowered your sex drive but it's a side effect. Some gays have extremely high sex drives. You'll need to get off it if you want to experience high libido again. There's enough horny guys who can't control themselves so in a way you're doing the world a favor, no offense.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

popopopopo said:


> I have lost my desire/sexual libido for girls due to prozac, I know this is called pssd. I stopped taking it 5 months ago, but still no improvement. Before prozac I had a strong libido for girls and loved everything about women's bodies...
> 
> *Now I feel asexual*, and I am worried because I read somewhere that ssri can turn you gay (i dont have anything against gays, but I want to recover my sexuality)


I felt more asexual in the inability to interact with the opposite sex due to social anxiety before Prozac and that is and was very life devastating, you need to interact and connect to people, it is so important. Ahh people are all so beautiful and attractive and I <3.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

SSRIManiac said:


> No drug will make you turn "gay" that's absolutely ridiculous. It seems it has lowered your sex drive but it's a side effect. Some gays have extremely high sex drives. You'll need to get off it if you want to experience high libido again. *There's enough horny guys who can't control themselves so in a way you're doing the world a favor, no offense.*


Yah man totally. That's a good benefit of SSRIs. Helps us control our sexual urges, very very well. I didn't like how out of control I was before, it got so scary.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

They can make you impotent but they can't change your sexual orientation.


----------



## vko (Nov 15, 2015)

That sounds like Propaganda .


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Probably, Big pharm wants too turn everyone gay, So less people reproduce.. For the future of the world too limit the population and to enslave the rest.


----------



## popopopopo (Sep 15, 2015)

hi guys... Sorry to bump this thread, but I feel like the prozac has made me less manly, like now I don't have that passion that I had before that would lead me to just make out and have sex with a girl craving every moment about it. It has dissapeared, and that lack of passion for sex makes me feel less manly, or maybe the prozac made me less manly so I now lack that passion/libido. I don't knot but I hate this. 

I hate this much more than I hated my anxiety for which I started prozac. This is just so unfair. Why the fck I took this poison that changed my personality and destroyed so much of myself.


----------



## popopopopo (Sep 15, 2015)

pd. I stopped the prozac 4 months ago and no improvements in the libido. HATE THIS.


----------



## bintuae (Feb 25, 2012)

popopopopo said:


> hi guys... Sorry to bump this thread, but I feel like the prozac has made me less manly, like now I don't have that passion that I had before that would lead me to just make out and have sex with a girl craving every moment about it. It has dissapeared, and that lack of passion for sex makes me feel less manly, or maybe the prozac made me less manly so I now lack that passion/libido. I don't knot but I hate this.
> 
> I hate this much more than I hated my anxiety for which I started prozac. This is just so unfair. Why the fck I took this poison that changed my personality and destroyed so much of myself.


I feel I turned asexual too. I left paxil 2 months ago. Although I do feel horny sometimes but I lost interest in dating. even my ex bf asks wth is wrong with me, why I seem so distant. Before taking this **** I had this urge to have a bf, now I don't. I even quit trying to look good when I go out.


----------



## popopopopo (Sep 15, 2015)

bintuae said:


> I feel I turned asexual too. I left paxil 2 months ago. Although I do feel horny sometimes but I lost interest in dating. even my ex bf asks wth is wrong with me, why I seem so distant. Before taking this **** I had this urge to have a bf, now I don't. I even quit trying to look good when I go out.


That is exactly how I feel!!!, i wouldn't mind that if it went away when ssri are stopped, but 4 months after stopping and still the same??, pff why don't doctor tell this before starting the freaking drugs?


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

That's the most ludicrous thing I've ever heard. No, taking medication, of any kind will not turn you into a homosexual. Your libido is non existent, so you don't really feel a sexual attraction towards anything. People who IDENTIFY as asexual have no sexual attraction to either gender and this can be by choice, it's not always one of those sexuality's that people say they have no choice in choosing and to my knowledge being asexual has nothing to do with medication, simply put, you just don't have a libido in general. You still have a desire to be attracted to women and the only thing that is keeping you from that is your decreased libido so you're still heterosexual. Just because a medication kills off a libido, doesn't mean it kills off any type of attraction you had before or will continue to have if you were to ever get off of the medicine.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

GotAnxiety said:


> Probably, Big pharm wants too turn everyone gay, So less people reproduce.. For the future of the world too limit the population and to enslave the rest.


Yes I think so too. The meds tell us to focus more on getting somewhere and less on masturbating.... Maybe it is helping us get the actual sex instead of letting us be stuck in our inner turmoils of intense emotions and negativity and depression and loneliness and masturbating and isolated. But it still limits our desire to bang every second thus limiting our reproduction and saving our overpopulated world. Yes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think so.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i take an ssri and i'm more or less homosexual

total cause effect relationship w/o a doubt ssris make you gay


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

I really don't think that's possible dude.. check your sources when reading BS on the internet I'd say 

Hope you get your libido back though!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

ShatteredGlass said:


> i take an ssri and *i'm more or less homosexual*
> 
> total cause effect relationship w/o a doubt ssris make you gay


:um

Are there shades of grey with that sort of thing?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

don said:


> :um
> 
> Are there shades of grey with that sort of thing?


yeah... bisexuality, pansexuality, asexuality, etc..?

you can be not 'completely' straight or not 'completely' gay as well.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Resperidone for example can make a person more prevented because it deprives them of a normal sex drive and function... 

So now you got a monster that may not beable too get off... Now he frustrated so... He rapes more violently or kills the victum,

They also give that to pedofiles in jail in cases.. It also increases female sex hormones and Prolactin and Estrogen... 

So it pretty much changes the sex of the person, This also makes the person passive aggressive and even more dangerous...

So now he is more likely to use weapons... Since he is in a weaken state and unable to defending himself..

Another possibility is these medication also make the person not feel and apathy feelings and that can make the person uncaring and actually could cause depression

SSRI, Are probably not that much different... They can deprive the person... Make them weak... Take away normal function and make him try that much harder... Where damage might happen...

Now imagine what these can do too a undeveloped child's brain... It would prevent and molest the person brain...

Studies were probably perhaps falsify too promote sells, Saying this and this would be good for that, Maybe its a test on human character maybe its a deception... On people that may of been innocent...


----------



## Lauris (Nov 1, 2015)

Wow, man.. being homosexual or asexual is genetic, and ssri's don't change your genes, lol.. the main side effect of ssri's is loss of libido. That's why bupropion is suggested for people who have trouble with libido since it has no sexual side effects like ssri's


----------



## Lifeafter30 (Aug 29, 2015)

It's a good thing it does kill your sex drive. You're so stupid it would be catastrophic for something like you to reproduce.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Lifeafter30 said:


> It's a good thing it does kill your sex drive. You're so stupid it would be catastrophic for something like you to reproduce.


No, it is sad, we don't deserve this, but it is a sacrifice if we want to feel a little relief from our depression and anxieties and OCDs, so I give it a chance, for now, it's better not to have a sex drive for now anyway, I need to focus on my schooling and getting my own life anyway. Fooling around sexually might only get us settled down. Anyway, I can flirt on prozac, it was the first medication that even allowed me to flirt and hit on guys! You guys might need Zoloft, it is more sedating, whatever that means.


----------



## Lifeafter30 (Aug 29, 2015)

What the hell are you talking about? My point was the **** who started the thread is offensive in his assuming that a person can be "turned" gay, and the whole tone of his thread is a negative connotation about being gay. If he wants to suck a cock like the eight inch uncut Latino cock I sucked today, then he's already got a hankering for men. The only difference an antidepressant would make is he'd crave cock a little less.


----------



## popopopopo (Sep 15, 2015)

Lifeafter30 said:


> It's a good thing it does kill your sex drive. You're so stupid it would be catastrophic for something like you to reproduce.


Hello Lifeafter30, I am the starter of the thread. First of all, I am not that stupid, I am just quite aprehensive, but not stupid. I am smart enough to study a physics degree at university. And I also got pssd (post ssri sexual dysfunction) which is not fun...


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Lifeafter30 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? My point was the **** who started the thread is offensive in his assuming that a person can be "turned" gay, and the whole tone of his thread is a negative connotation about being gay. If he wants to suck a cock like the eight inch uncut Latino cock I sucked today, then he's already got a hankering for men. The only difference an antidepressant would make is he'd crave cock a little less.


Dang, that's a big one.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

popopopopo said:


> I have lost my desire/sexual libido for girls due to prozac, I know this is called pssd. I stopped taking it 5 months ago, but still no improvement. Before prozac I had a strong libido for girls and loved everything about women's bodies...
> 
> Now I feel asexual, and I am worried because I read somewhere that ssri can turn you gay (i dont have anything against gays, but I want to recover my sexuality)


See your physician about this man, don't ask us. Maybe your physician can give you some medication to help induce your libido back to normal. If you were so worried you would ask your doctor, not a forum. Aight.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Christians would be more out of their minds than usual if this was true.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

they should put this in the small print for the side effects.

"warning, may turn you gay"


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Gay is something you're born as, not something you can become.


----------



## Lifeafter30 (Aug 29, 2015)

So you have your 'education racket' degree and you still think you might wake up tomorrow with a sore anus. You remind me of Fox News commentators. They're brilliant when it's politics but they're completely ignorant when it comes to science.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Lifeafter30 (Aug 29, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Yes.


Who asked you?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Lifeafter30 said:


> Who asked you?


OP did.


----------



## Lifeafter30 (Aug 29, 2015)

Restoril, Ambien, and Vicodin ES. That's what I wish I had. Vicodin maybe two or three for the daytime, then 7.5mg of Temazepam and 5mg of zolpidem at night. Then comes Adrian Marcato at the witching hour. And Minnie saying, "As long as she ate the 'mouse' she can't see nor hear, she's like dead. Now sing". Just give me that. Please.


----------



## Weston (Sep 23, 2006)

Don't worry!!! I've heard that when SSRI's make you turn gay you can order powdered whale testicles from Thailand and that will set you straight.


----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes. it happened to me. Turned me from raging hetero to raging ****. True story.


----------



## popopopopo (Sep 15, 2015)

Well, ssri can change your personality and behaviors , so why the possibility of affecting your sexuality is out of question???

And again, at this moment, I don't like men's bodies, but now I also don't like women's bodies anymore. Prozac has turned me asexual and it is still like this months after discontinuation. Search for pssd in google and you will see that this can happen.

So the fact that now I see that I don't like women anymore made me get worried about the possibility of becoming gay, as I am a natural worrier.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

popopopopo said:


> Well, ssri can change your personality and behaviors , so why the possibility of affecting your sexuality is out of question???


because of this



indielife said:


> Gay is something you're born as, not something you can become.


an ssri will help you alter how you respond to feelings of anxiety.

medication can dull your sex drive, but it won't "make you gay".

to use an analogy, if you put a limitation on a petrol engine so that it can't go fast anymore, that doesn't mean that engine isn't petrol anymore, it does not become a diesel engine. its just less powerful at being a petrol engine. if that makes sense?


----------



## popopopopo (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes, it makes sense, thank you


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

Hahaha probably! They destroy your sex life by creating unbalance in your brain


----------

